# best places to live in Spain



## Pesky Wesky

Bilbao, Pamplona and Gijón have been voted as the best places to live in Spain
Pamplona, Bilbao y Gijón, las ciudades españolas donde mejor se vive | Sociedad | EL PAÍS
The worst?
Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Madrid, Vigo y Sevilla


----------



## Guest

We are thinking to visit Gijon next week.


----------



## 90199

Gijon and the surrounding countryside are beautiful..............but, they have winters, cold winters


----------



## Guest

Hepa said:


> Gijon and the surrounding countryside are beautiful..............but, they have winters, cold winters


Compared to where you are...I'd agree...we are in Bembibre...it didn't warm up here until last week.

But in all honesty...the reason we are looking at Gijon...is that they are one of the more socially inclusive cities...where wheel chair users and other challenged are not treated special...but equal...very unlike places like the 'complete' costa blanca...denia...down through and including Alicante.

so we are now moving our plans forward and will try to get there this week...


----------



## 90199

We shall be exploring Santander and Cantábrica later this year, I hope it will be as fulfilling as Asturias was, the year before last.


----------



## 90199

I cannot for the life of me understand why the city of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria is so unpopular. My first visit was in 1962, we replenish supplies there at least once a year, tea bags and socks.
I enjoy this visits immensely, the diversity of the city its amenities are unbelievable. 

Obviously those taking part in the survey have not known Manchester, Bradford, Sheffield and Leeds of the 1950's.

Las Palmas G.C. was the host to Cristóbal Colón prior to his epic voyage of discovery in 1492.
Well if it was good enough for Columbus, then it is good enough for me.


----------



## CDN2012

I really enjoyed Sevilla. I was a tourist and didnt have to worry about finding a job or anything.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sonrisa

Pesky Wesky said:


> Bilbao, Pamplona and Gijón have been voted as the best places to live in Spain
> Pamplona, Bilbao y Gijón, las ciudades españolas donde mejor se vive | Sociedad | EL PAÍS
> The worst?
> Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Madrid, Vigo y Sevilla


Rubbish. Madrid is not only the best place in Spain, but in the world.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sonrisa said:


> Rubbish. Madrid is not only the best place in Spain, but in the world.


That's strange.
According to my husband it's Bilbao...


----------



## morlandg

Thank goodness we all have differing opinions on this.............


----------



## baldilocks

We all have our preferences according to our own tastes. Very few, if any, place will fit everyone's "best", however, we might find more concensus on the "worst".

As far as our "best" is concerned we would rule out the costas, crowds and big cities but, at least in Spain, that leaves a very wide choice of locations to select from. We like small and intimate hence, for holidays, we went to Galicia last year and also to Puerto de Santa María (for Jerez and Cádiz) and this year we are headed for Cazorla National Park.


----------



## Alcalaina

They only surveyed 17 cities - the biggest city in each of the autonomous regions - so it's not really meant to be taken seriously as advice on where to live.


----------



## baldilocks

Sonrisa said:


> Rubbish. Madrid is not only the best place in Spain, but in the world.


Nothing like trying to stir up controversy!


----------



## baldilocks

I would agree with the last three.


----------



## Lui DeAguiar

Does any one know what Cabopino/Artola is like to live at? too crowded on summers?


----------



## Brangus

Alcalaina said:


> They only surveyed 17 cities - the biggest city in each of the autonomous regions - so it's not really meant to be taken seriously as advice on where to live.


Exactly. The survey only shows the satisfaction level of the people who live in those cities. Seeing Albacete way up there at number 5 came as a surprise until I read that the survey gave the most weight to safety, the job market, housing, health care, and transportation. The beauty and history of the city weren't important factors.

Albacete is not at all touristic but it is quite safe and has services such as reliable, comfortable city buses. That doesn't make the city "better" than Madrid, etc., but residents are satisfied with what they receive.

The survey is five years old, but I'm guessing the northern cities would still come out ahead because of their lower unemployment levels.


----------



## raph

Hepa said:


> I cannot for the life of me understand why the city of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria is so unpopular. My first visit was in 1962, we replenish supplies there at least once a year, tea bags and socks.
> I enjoy this visits immensely, the diversity of the city its amenities are unbelievable.
> 
> Obviously those taking part in the survey have not known Manchester, Bradford, Sheffield and Leeds of the 1950's.
> 
> Las Palmas G.C. was the host to Cristóbal Colón prior to his epic voyage of discovery in 1492.
> Well if it was good enough for Columbus, then it is good enough for me.


An nteresting posting. I have heard excelent things abut Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. The only downside seems tgo be the weather, being less hot there than i the south. We want as hot as possible and also as dry as possible.


----------



## sparta300

where does most of the expats live in spain?


----------



## xabiaxica

sparta300 said:


> where does most of the expats live in spain?


all over the place!!


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> all over the place!!


In some areas, different nationalities form a dominant group (e.g. Germans, Dutch, British, etc.) and often live in urbanisations, in others, various nationalities are widely dispersed and don't necessarily mix, even within the same national grouping, often living independently in towns, villages and in the campo. In the case of the former, they often form little enclaves, with the latter, they usually prefer to live amongst the Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> In some areas, different nationalities form a dominant group (e.g. Germans, Dutch, British, etc.) and often live in urbanisations, in others, various nationalities are widely dispersed and don't necessarily mix, even within the same national grouping, often living independently in towns, villages and in the campo. In the case of the former, they often form little enclaves, with the latter, they usually prefer to live amongst the Spanish.


all true.....ish


the majority of residents in my town aren't Spanish - although the Spanish do make up about 45% of the population

the next biggest nationality is British - just under 26% of the total

some areas of the town are predominantly Spanish, some predominantly 'foreign', although generally without any one nationality totally taking over

I live on a gated urb - the vast majority of other residents on the urb are Spanish


----------



## webmarcos

Sonrisa said:


> Rubbish. Madrid is not only the best place in Spain, but in the world.


Heh, there are many days I'd agree with this.
I must admit I was very impressed with Pamplona, and can see why it's top of the list.


----------



## Sonrisa

some might disagree that BIlbao is the best city to live in Spain, but it certainly has the world's best mayor!

World Mayor: The 2012 results


----------



## Guest

I live out in the countryside a few kilometers outside of Gijón. Gijón is a great place... lots of good restaurants and many cultural events. I have friends (American expats) who live in Gijón and they love it. Population (2007) 0f 277,897.

Don't miss out on visiting the smaller places like Candás or Luanca to the West of Gijón... if you don't have a car just jump on a Feve train to get to either place... it's a 20 minute ride through a rural landscape. 

Weather: last night the temperature dropped to 8°C and has been hovering around 15°C during the last few days. Last Summer 30°C was the high. Being on the coast and facing the Bay of Biscay / Atlantic Ocean, it is humid... yet, what a beautiful coast!


----------



## baldilocks

mysticsmick said:


> I live out in the countryside a few kilometers outside of Gijón. Gijón is a great place... lots of good restaurants and many cultural events. I have friends (American expats) who live in Gijón and they love it. Population (2007) 0f 277,897.
> 
> Don't miss out on visiting the smaller places like Candás or Luanca to the West of Gijón... if you don't have a car just jump on a Feve train to get to either place... it's a 20 minute ride through a rural landscape.
> 
> Weather: last night the temperature dropped to 8°C and has been hovering around 15°C during the last few days. Last Summer 30°C was the high. Being on the coast and facing the Bay of Biscay / Atlantic Ocean, it is humid... yet, what a beautiful coast!


and Asturias produces the best cider in the world.


----------



## Ozzieone

Loving Huescar, (Granada - Altiplano ) but it very rural, and hilly/ mountainous - I saw a mention of wheelchairs though and unfortunately this just wouldn't be practical. There are still very narrow roads, and steep inclines, difficult enough for pedestrians. I've just moved here - countryside & villages are amazing, loving it. Peaceful, unpretentious, but again cold winter with thankfully bright blue skies during most days, unless its misty. Truly tranquil, welcoming, but very few english speakers.


----------



## Sirtravelot

xabiachica said:


> all true.....ish
> 
> 
> the majority of residents in my town aren't Spanish - although the Spanish do make up about 45% of the population
> 
> the next biggest nationality is British - just under 26% of the total
> 
> some areas of the town are predominantly Spanish, some predominantly 'foreign', although generally without any one nationality totally taking over
> 
> I live on a gated urb - the vast majority of other residents on the urb are Spanish


I'm dying to check out Xavea but I doubt I will for a while.


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> I'm dying to check out Xavea but I doubt I will for a while.


Jávea /Xàbia isn't going anywhere


----------



## Anniehelling

Granada is beautiful!it is 30 minutes far from the natural park of Sierra Nevada and its winter ski resort, and 45 minutes far from the Costa Tropical.


----------

